# Adding more venting, how to add more intake?



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The mid roof application method using Smart Vent from DCI Products, Inc. would provide you the balanced intake that you need.

Ed


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Why not add a ridge vent instead of the turbine? http://www.oikos.com/esb/30/atticvent.html

http://www.ronhungarter.com/black_mold.html

The eyebrow and the gable vents will short-circuit the ridge vent by supplying air instead of the soffit vents: http://books.google.com/books?id=Z8...page&q=attic airflow with gable vents&f=false

Get a good one: http://files.buildsite.com/dbderived-f/airvent/derived_files/derived20936.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

DIYGST said:


> Hi I plan to talk to a roofer to add a turbine and maybe a solar fan along the ridge. It's easy to add in the "exhaust" category but I can't figure out how to provide the intake?
> 
> Currently the house has 1 eye brow vent (don't know exact size), 4 soffit mesh (3"x22") and one 20x14" gable vent at the top.
> (edit, actually I think I don't have a real soffit, just 4 of these mesh) in some of these areas, instead of the blocking that runs along
> ...


I'd explore the ridge vent option before settling on a solar powered vent or turbines. 

You have what we call "open" cornice. The blocking between the rafter tails is not structural. Rather than removing the blocking, one option is to hole saw them and add round louver vents. Here's one source:

http://www.midgetlouver.com/products/special.htm

A picture of the eyebrow would be useful.

Adding lower gable vents might work, but would probably short circuit. Air would enter at the lower vent, heat slightly, and then exit the higher vent. Air away from the gable end would stagnate. Better than nothing, but not a great scenario.

What are you trying to accomplish by adding venting? Do you have moisture problems in the attic or are you trying to increase the comfort level in the living space?

More/better insulation and air sealing are the likely best solutions to the 2nd scenario. Venting/air sealing is the solution to moisture problems.


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, my main purpose is to add more net ventilation to satisfy ventilation criteria of a whole house fan which is 4 sq feet, both intake and exhaust counts. Attic is very hot also. I decided not to add any low gable due to poor appearance and the short circuit issue. I have doubled what the builder installed and satisfy the 300 rule also.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

You just need outlet for the whole house fan. That's a completely different issue (although kind of intertwined) than just pure attic venting.


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

It's about noon and I added 2 new vents and the attic is very close to room temperature. Before it is real hot and feels like an oven when I open the attic access.


----------

